# Baggy shorts for a clyde



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm looking for some baggy shorts that fit. Everything I have looked at seem to be cut small. I wear a 38-40 waist


Chris


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

www.aerotechdesigns.com
I recently bought a pair of Adidas Schley shorts from chainlove.com that I absolutely love in XXL. Unless you can find em on a close out, they are pricy.
I about the same size as you, maybe a touch bigger. 
Hoss Ponderosa's are available in big sizesas well
www.hossmtb.com


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

I wear 40" jeans and khakis (my actual waist measures around 45" round) and like the Hoss Ponderosa XXL. They have good customer support as well.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

What about Endura Hunvees?


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I am in the same boat waist-wise.

I have tried endura liners and the xl was a bit snug. The best loose shorts I have run are the Fox Epic shorts in a 38in waist. I actually have to run them snugged tight in the expanders not to lose them. I was just on the fox site (http://shop.foxracing.com) and it looks like the epic is no more. They do have Seargent shorts available up to 42in waist and Attack short to 38in.

I have heard good review of the Hoss shorts, but have not tried them.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

AL
I might try the Fox. I


----------



## medik13 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hoss Ponderosa...Just bought a pair and love them. They run slightly small though so get one size up.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

medik13 said:


> Hoss Ponderosa...Just bought a pair and love them. They run slightly small though so get one size up.


Even Hoss are small on me. They fit but are hard to get on. I'm talking xxxl with my 42" waist. Its probably a body shape thing, my legs are massive, not just my gut.

REI (Novara) XXL seem to fit really well. They have a couple models worth getting.


----------



## LDSumpter17 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have to throw in another vote for the Hoss Ponderosa shorts. I have 2 pairs now one in black and one camo pair. I have a 38-40 waist and wear the XXL's cause they do come a little small but I have found them to be way easier to get into than the super tight Fox shorts plus they are way cheaper. Price Point is selling the for 45 a pair right now, that is where I got the black camos.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Unlike you guys I have to +1 for www.aerotechdesigns.com . I'm a little larger but they have what I need.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

I wear 40 waited dress pants and 38 waited blue jeans. The 38 waist Fox Downhill Mid Rangers fit me perfect. With that said, if I were any bigger in the waist they'd be snug.


----------



## Trail Traveler (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 36" waist and XL Humvees fit me just fine, so the XXL may work for you.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I find the Ponderosas to fit even smaller than 1 size, maybe 2 sizes. It's crazy. But they are great shorts.
My waist is 44, but I've always had to get 46 pants so my legs fit in em. Most shorts I wear a 44.
I had to get the xxxxl ponderosas. Crazy! I wear a XXL in almost any atheletic shorts. XXXL if they are crazy tight.
Hoss makes great stuff. I originally ordered 3xl and they were way too tight. I contacted Hoss, and they sent me the 4xl with a return label to send the 3xl back. Didn't cost any extra. They are a great company!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with the larger-sized Performance Bike baggies (and jerseys) or are they something we should stay away from? How about some of the REI house-brand baggies? 

I ask only because of price (I'm cheap), convenience (I'm lazy) and sizing (I'm fat.... xxxl).


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with them. The material isn't as nice as Pearl Izumi or some of the other higher end brands, but they fit. The Performance XXXL jerseys fit my 50" chest, 40 inch gut pretty well. I've been riding mostly a REI pair of baggies since last summer and no problems yet except i am losing weight and might need another pair hehe.

Hoss XXXL doesn't fit me all that well. Its loose at the waist but doesn't fit my thighs or legs.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm really big too and you should try www.aerotechdesigns.com . I'm also thrifty and aerotech has sizes to fit all and reasonable prices too. You can order on line 24/7. Check them out, they have all kinds of bike stuff.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, nuggets, I'll give the site a look. Mordy - I appreciate your feedback and look forward to trying out some of the stuff from Performance.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 40" waist and XXL Humvees are tight. They're also a little snug on my legs. I think they're made in Scotland, so it's a Euro cut.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

I got some Nike ACG in 40" with a pair of Fox tights and they are working great


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

While at a LBS yesterday I came across a pair of XXL Humvees, and, while there was no chance that they would fit me, I *really* liked the look, feel and apparent quality of the baggies. I guess it gives me something to which I can aspire...

In the meantime, I'll be going with a couple of pairs of Performance Bike 'Boulder' baggies and their mtn L/S jerseys.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I got to say. I'm a 42 waist. And I never find anything that fits me right in the LBS. Plenty of the Specialized or Cannondale Grinds fit around the waist (almost too big) but the legs are always too tight when you get into a cycling postion.

The closest short that I found that fit great was the Trek series and they just were a terrible quality short. I ended up swapping them out twice becuase they fell apart with in days of wearing them. Finally just returned them.

The best thing that's worked out for me has been the baggy style swimshorts. I've gotten 4 or 5 sets from Marshalls/TJ Maxx. Simple Black or Grey (Nike, Billabong) for dirt cheap.
Less than $20 each for the shell and just wear a camoise lycra under them. 

I've done a whole season of DH on 2 pairs that are still going strong and just picked up 2 more at Marshalls today. They are light strechy and quick drying. And even if they rip or get wrecked, they are cheap enough, i could care less....

I'm done looking at expensive cycling shorts that don't do what I need....


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Interesting. I'll have to check out my local discount stores and see if I can make something like that work for me.

Thanks!


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a wise move. I took the same approach and got a couple a pair of basketball shorts and they worked great with a pair of lycra shell underneath. Like you said, quick dry and very durable.


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

I wear a 40" jean and my LBS had a pair of Trek baggies in XL that fit me like a glove.

However, the liner shorts are very snug around my thighs. I guess I'm lucky. I carry almost no weight on my legs except muscle. All my extra "padding" is in my torso. Anyone with extra in the thigh area would probably find them a bit small...


----------



## OutsideinKS (Apr 1, 2009)

Check out www.mtborah.com and click on their + sizes. I'm 48 inseam, I bought a few pairs of their XXL baggy shorts and they fit perfect. That was 4 years ago and I still have them and use them, so the quality isn't bad either.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

While at a Perfromance B&M store in PDX today, I tried on their Boulder baggies, size XXL and they were too tight for me. So tight, in fact, that I'm wondering whether I should skip 3XL and go for 4XL. For reference, my waist is 45".

I also tried on an XXL Mtn jersey. While the jersey did a fine job of highlighting my rather sexy man-boobs, it was far too tight in the shoulder and arm areas. There was plenty of room around the waist, however. It looks I'll definitely be skipping the 3XL jerseys and going straight to the 4XL.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Aerotech Designs & Mt. Borah*



nuggets said:


> I'm really big too and you should try www.aerotechdesigns.com . I'm also thrifty and aerotech has sizes to fit all and reasonable prices too. You can order on line 24/7. Check them out, they have all kinds of bike stuff.





OutsideinKS said:


> Check out www.mtborah.com and click on their + sizes. I'm 48 inseam, I bought a few pairs of their XXL baggy shorts and they fit perfect. That was 4 years ago and I still have them and use them, so the quality isn't bad either.


I'm quickly running out of options - even the local discount stores have limited sizes. It looks as if Aerotech Designs and Mt. Borah are going to be my go-to sources. I appreciate the info!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I decided to go with Mt. Borah shorts (tight and baggy) from UniversalCycles.com. After talking with the people at Mt. Borah - who were very nice and quite helpful - picked up a pair of 3XL Ridge (baggy) and Pro (tight) shorts. I'll provide a report on the fit after I receive them on Monday.

I also decided to purchase some boxer-style padded cycling liners from REI (Novara brand). I purchased XXL and they run true to size (for me). I plan on using these with the cheap shorts I purchased from Walmart, should all other options fail.

In terms of jerseys, I also picked up some plus-sized long-sleeved and short-sleeved shirts from Walmart, along with some compression t-shirts and compression liners. These items are all made by the Walmart brand "Starter" using what the call "Dri-Star" for moisture wicking. Dri-Star is just polyester, but it seems to work quite well and the shirts/jerseys fit very well for big boys. Of course, they are thin and won't last long, but they're cheap ($9-$12 per piece) and they'll work until I find a longer-term solution.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i wear 3 different size shoes depending on brand. i wear 32-38 inch pants depending on brand (seriously, how do you measure an inch differently!?). i wear medium to extra large shirts depending on brand.. 

bike shorts are no different! they're just a hassle to order online, its almost a surefire way to get the wrong thing. this is one of those cases that its genuinely worth it to buy locally so you can try them on. it'll be worth the extra few bucks to get what fits, the first time. you can buy replacements online for cheaper once you get a baseline fit


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

*make the layers for yourself...*

I found a few pairs of Hiking/trekking shorts at the local sporting goods store for less than 10 bucks. Being able to layer those over some lycra is nice because I find that some of the baggies available seem to have a thinner chamois than the lycra. This way, you can get something thicker to protect the boys, while still having the functionality of the baggies.:thumbsup:


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

tomsmoto said:


> i
> -snp-
> ...this is one of those cases that its genuinely worth it to buy locally so you can try them on. it'll be worth the extra few bucks to get what fits, the first time. you can buy replacements online for cheaper once you get a baseline fit


I tried. I tried hard. Very hard.

But, alas, after exhausting the local Portland market for anything close to my size, I finally had to give in and take a chance. Fortunately, Universal Cycles is local for me and I talked with them prior to ordering. I'll be stopping by their shop on Monday afternoon to try on the Mt. Borah shorts. If either - or both - are ill-fitting, I'll be able to return then before I leave the warehouse. Thank goodness...


----------



## gclark (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is an easy fix.Go to a local motorcycle shop and by a pair of" Moose" brand off road riding under shorts,they have them in vented and non vented.They are just like road bike shorts with the chamie.Now Moose makes big boy sizes.Then go buy any pair of baggie shorts that you like!!!!!! 
Been there, done that it works awesome and you are not stuck with ugly bike shorts!!!!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

gclark said:


> Here is an easy fix.Go to a local motorcycle shop and by a pair of" Moose" brand off road riding under shorts,they have them in vented and non vented.They are just like road bike shorts with the chamie.Now Moose makes big boy sizes.Then go buy any pair of baggie shorts that you like!!!!!!
> Been there, done that it works awesome and you are not stuck with ugly bike shorts!!!!


Good suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Zinn big & tall clothing*

So, I finally clicked on the Zinn banner at the top of the Clyde forum (Zinn is our sponsor...). They have a big & tall clothing section. Doh! :madman:

Anyhow, they offer a pair of baggy shorts that are made by Hoss Technical Gear. Sizing goes up to XXXLT (Tall):

http://zinncycles.pinnaclecart.com/index.php?p=product&id=28&parent=10

*Zinn website product description:*
Made by Hoss Technical Gear, the Zinn baggies are customized to fit taller riders. The material is durable and comfortable and the pockets are useful. The shorts are outfitted with a liner and chamois for comfort and fit.

Sizes LT- XXXLT (T stands for tall).

Sizing info: waist:30-33= LT; waist:34-37=XLT; waist:38-41=XXLT *waist:42-48=XXXLT*

Here's a pic:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Those look exactly like the Ponderosa shorts. (Which are great, I have two pair)

You will like those.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Another Hoss vote here!

I've wear a 38" jean and the XL Hoss Ponderosa is great. Best baggy riding short ever.


----------



## bobbyj0708 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just got my first pair of Hoss Ponderosas and I like them a lot. I have a 36" waist (but a larger than normal ass) and the 2X was the right size.

I don't understand the bike short manufacturers. I take an XL in all other styles of shorts but an XL in mt biking shorts are always too tight.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*European Sizing?*



bobbyj0708 said:


> I don't understand the bike short manufacturers. I take an XL in all other styles of shorts but an XL in mt biking shorts are always too tight.


The wonders of the so-called "European sizing"! :skep: I've found that, based on European sizing "standards", I should wear a 6XL or 7XL jersey. Boy, those Europeans must be awfully small.....


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Zinn Cycles Baggy Short*

Okay, I just purchased a pair of Zinn's Baggy Shorts; they should arrive early next week. Once I give them a spin or two, I'll write up a little comparison with the Mt. Borah Ridge shorts that I purchased a couple of weeks ago.



dog.gone said:


> So, I finally clicked on the Zinn banner at the top of the Clyde forum (Zinn is our sponsor...). They have a big & tall clothing section. Doh! :madman:
> 
> Anyhow, they offer a pair of baggy shorts that are made by Hoss Technical Gear. Sizing goes up to XXXLT (Tall):
> 
> ...


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*REI Sale - Sahara Tech Tees & Sahara Shorts - Extended Sizes*

These might be great MTB shorts when used with their padded cycling underwear:

*REI Sahara shorts in extended sizes @ $23*
http://www.rei.com/product/746924

Nice activewear shirts to be used as cheap wicking jerseys:

*REI Sahara Tech Tee - Men's Extended Sizes @ $15*
http://www.rei.com/product/746350


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

dog.gone said:


> So, I finally clicked on the Zinn banner at the top of the Clyde forum (Zinn is our sponsor...). They have a big & tall clothing section. Doh! :madman:
> 
> Anyhow, they offer a pair of baggy shorts that are made by Hoss Technical Gear. Sizing goes up to XXXLT (Tall):
> 
> ...


The waists won't be your issue. It will be the thighs.

The ONLY thing I have found to fit my thighs are Pearl Izumi baggies (and I had to mend the waists to get them a tad tighter. (Just say no to Hoss, no to Performance)

I have ordered, tried on and returned more than you can imagine as local selection is limited for us bigger folk.

Love my pearl lyrcas as well as my baggies (well vented and rugged).

The compression and the motorcycle, baggy short is a good idea.

Spend the coin on your chamois and protect the compression shorts with something cheap.

Not a great option for here (Austin) in the summer, as you'll over heat pretty darn quick dressed in layers like that without venting.

Summertime I wear the Pearl Izumi tight ones. There is no shame in comfort! :thumbsup:


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

How long are those Zinn or the Fox shorts?

I wear 36 waist (mabye really 34, but I like them kinda loose with a belt). My problem is I'm 6'6" with long legs. Looking for a short that will come to my knee.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

After reading this thread a couple weeks ago I bought a pair of Hoss shorts. Went with XXL since I read they run a size small. I'd say they run 2 sizes small. I wear a 38 in jeans and the Fox 38 shorts fit me well. The XXL Hoss shorts fit me SNUG. The Hoss shorts seem to be good quality but I'll stick to the FOX shorts as they are a little more comfortable and seem to be more true to size. 

KTM, I'm 6'3 w/ a 33" inseam and the Fox mid-rangers hang down to the middle of my knee cap.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I *just* received my Zinn/Hoss baggy shorts via UPS minutes ago. Tried 'em on right away. 

I purchased the XXXL-T. They are supposed to fit 42"-48" waists and have a slightly longer inseam than standard Hoss shorts. After losing a little weight recently thanks to biking, my 46" pants are now loose. That being said, the Zinn/Hoss XXXL-T shorts are a bit tight. Doable, but tight. I would say that if your waist size is any larger than 45", these would be too small.

On the bright side, the length is good. The actual baggy portion of the short comes down about an inch below my knee. The inner/tight short is just a little above my knee. Plenty of length for most riders.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

BTW, these are indeed Hoss shorts - fully retail-tagged as Hoss with the only difference being the addition of the Zinn logo on the two side pockets (the logo is on the pocket cover, rather than on the side of the pocket as in the pic above). They are identical to the Hoss in every other respect as far as I can tell.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Mai, funny you mention it but I too grabbed a set of those 40in Nike ACG shorts. A local sporting store was selling them for about $20 and I figured I could use then as a shell. They are pretty loose on me, but the 38in was too small.

At any rate, I have picked up a couple of new Fox shorts. Unfortunately true to most recent fox offerings they are cut for very straight, non curvy types. Sized on the tight end of their size range. So buying a 38, expect it to be 37.5-38 and not a loose 38-38.5.

Sergeant 38in: very comfy, removable liner, pockets all over, stretch material. They are a bit snug and a bit long, but comfortable to ride in. I am going to keep them as motivation to drop my waist size by .5in in the next couple of months. One oddity is that these have a very shallow crotch. They feel like I am going to plumber crack guys behind me. They may not be good for those with big buts. I am on the big end of medium in that dept.

Ranger 40in: I figured if the shorts are true to size, then I should check out a 40in short for kicks. Well no-go. These things are swimming in the waist. They also appear to have even less room in the trunk. Not a good combo (loose waist and not enough bum space). They don't have a belt loop and the velcro size adjust just isn't inspiring any confidence. These are going back to the vendor. They look good on paper, but not for me.

Lastly I grabbed a set of Hoss Ponderosa shorts. For my size I needed a XXXL. Holy cow, I am not even 40in waist and I have been dubbed 3XL ut: The shorts are comfy. Took them out for about 10mi this afternoon. They do suffer the droopy chamois issue that seems common to sewn in liners. Not a huge issue, but it catches on the saddle nose occasionally. For the price they are hard to beat. Unlike fox there was plenty of booty room, maybe even a little too generous.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear Adidas and Nike basketball & sport shorts.. I never tried any pro riding shorts.. where do I get a lycra shell to use? I googled it and I cant find one to buy called a "lycra shell"... I know its a totally noob question, but i really have no idea, I havnt looked into outerwear any further than the gloves.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Liners aren't the easiest to find alone, but they are out there...
http://www.rei.com/product/765677
http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Elite-Versa-Cycling/dp/B001G0N9EM
http://www.bicyclebuys.com/clothing/Shorts/0740468PART
http://www.google.com/product_url?q...2=LjlVeAI6qDeQjVMfMX3PxA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title

Keywords for searching: liner, pearl izumi versa, chamois, fox titan, canari, bellwether


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

AL29er said:


> Liners aren't the easiest to find alone, but they are out there...
> http://www.rei.com/product/765677
> http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Elite-Versa-Cycling/dp/B001G0N9EM
> http://www.bicyclebuys.com/clothing/Shorts/0740468PART
> ...


I'm leaning towards the canari gel one from your list. I wonder if theres better reviews out there.

I need to find them in XXL, thats the size of the sport shorts I wear.. my measure should be 46" I think.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Go to www.aerotechdesigns.com and you'll find the lycra shell listed as exercise shorts. they also have anything related to bicycle clothing you can think of. Sizes to 5X and prices that are hard to beat anywhere.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Novara Padded Bike Boxers*



The Red said:


> I need to find them in XXL, thats the size of the sport shorts I wear.. my measure should be 46" I think.


I use these from REI:

*Novara Padded Bike Boxers: *
http://www.rei.com/product/763566

*Extended Sizes:*
http://www.rei.com/product/763565

I wear them in XXL for a 44"-46" waist. For me, they are true to size. It has a very nice chamois, but it isn't a gel like the Canari.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Thx dog.gone and nuggets, looks like those will be my choices.. I'll order some when I get home today.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

dog.gone said:


> I use these from REI:
> 
> *Novara Padded Bike Boxers: *
> http://www.rei.com/product/763566
> ...


Picked up a set of Novara 3X for my 46.75" waist... will be here on 06/02/09 it says..

If they dont work out I'll try the aerotech Borah Underliner ones, but I couldnt find reviews of them.

Thx for your help guys.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

The Red said:


> Picked up a set of Novara 3X for my 46.75" waist... will be here on 06/02/09 it says..
> 
> If they dont work out I'll try the aerotech Borah Underliner ones, but I couldnt find reviews of them.
> 
> Thx for your help guys.


I hope they workout as well for you as they have for me. Let us know what you think when you've put in a few miles with them.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got them in yesterday, but no riding, damn rains in the east!

I ofcourse tried them on, my first pair of bike shorts. The 3X size was true to my 46.75" waist, if not a little loose & too high, but I can fold it over. The legs are perfect. The leg cuffs are too far down and scratching my knees when i bend, but I rolled them backwards and they're good now.

On a side note... wearing something like this for the first time... this must be what it feels like to drop a load in an adult diaper.. very strange feeling walking around with em.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

The Red said:


> On a side note... wearing something like this for the first time... this must be what it feels like to drop a load in an adult diaper.. very strange feeling walking around with em.


Ha, that's funny. Almost coated my screen with the coffee I am drinking 

Bike shorts are not for walking. On a positive note they do mold to your body over time and will have less daiper effect. While riding the sweat has a tendency to make them mold even better. So after a month or so the only time they will feel like that is when you first put them on.

3X=46.75 yep that sounds about right
Watch out for Hoss stuff though. My 3X ponderosa shorts fit my 38-39in waist about right.


----------



## Jllaclair (Sep 14, 2003)

My two cents... had 2 pairs of Hoss Ponderosa. Both times I went to swing my leg up of the saddle to mount my bike and ripped them in the crotch. Also that velcro just cut at my belly. I talked to some friends and my one buddy sent me to SWOBO for the MINK MAN shorts and liner. I was so happy with the padding I ended up buying a second pair. Also the shorts material is really nice. Also you can take out the padded shorts and wear them with bike knickers or other pants where you will be in the saddle on a long ride. I think I have owned my Swobo's for 2 years now and have been extremely happy. Also, they look just like the day I bought them, thanks to the material they show no signs of stains, cuts, tears, etc. still look new!
Jeff


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

The Red said:


> The 3X size was true to my 46.75" waist, if not a little loose & too high, but I can fold it over. The legs are perfect. The leg cuffs are too far down and scratching my knees when i bend, but I rolled them backwards and they're good now.


Once you get on the bike and into your riding position, the extra height in the back and extra length in the legs will come in handy.



The Red said:


> On a side note... wearing something like this for the first time... this must be what it feels like to drop a load in an adult diaper.. very strange feeling walking around with em.


Yeah, that can be a crappy feeling. :eekster:


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

dog.gone said:


> Once you get on the bike and into your riding position, the extra height in the back and extra length in the legs will come in handy.
> 
> Yeah, that can be a crappy feeling. :eekster:


You were right on with the legs and the extra in the back... leaned over, I found the legs to recede and the material at the end that was scratchy was now tight against my lower thigh and preventing ride-up.

As for the back, being longer turned out to be quite an advantage... bent over, I felt I no longer had the need for longer shirts and could ride around without the fear of being pulled over for dealing crack.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

The Red said:


> ...could ride around without the fear of being pulled over for dealing crack.


Another neighborhood saved from the horrors of crack...


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, its been a few weeks since I got my first piece of bike clothing.. worked out quite well, and so I decided to go pro. Hope they work out as great as your other suggestion.

There was also another... issue... it seems that my excellent fitting Novaras had stretched.. and so I was not sure what to do, I went to the aerotech site and was looking to try their undershorts too.. then, having thought about it, I just went and got outright riding shorts instead of undershorts, since it stopped being a matter to me. So I go to um.. measure the equator.. and apparently, I was wrong to think badly of the Novara shorts.. they did not stretch.. but rather, I seem to have shrunk


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd like to say I've been very happy with my Hoss Ponderosa shorts until today. I typically wear a 38,inch waist jeans and order the XXL. They were a little snug to get on around my thighs but once up they were good, maybe a little short.

Unfortunately they are mysteriously torn from the waist band all the way to the bottom of the leg on the back of my right leg. I have no idea how this happened, I didn't crash or catch anything that could have torn them. They must have caught my seat or something.

So now I'm looking for something a bit stronger. I'm open to buying shorts with a built in liner or going with something that I can wear over a pair of lycra shorts. Any suggestions? I read the thread but still have some questions. I guess I have long legs, I'm about 6'2" with a 32inch or so inseam, so I'm looking for something that will hang a little lower, but not the 3/4 length stuff. I also want something with a durable shell, should I be looking into the downhill freeride stuff? How is the fox stuff as far as size and ruggedness of the outer material. One other thing that kind of bothered my about the hoss shorts was the way the liner was hooked on the bottom too, are the other brands like that?

Thanks


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

ALS, the hoss shorts are fairly well built IMO. I think you just had a fluke. About the only thing more durable would be freeride/dh shorts. They are made from significantly thicker and stronger materials. They will not vent as well and require a separate liner.

I like the Fox trail shorts, but am at the extreme end of the sizes offered with a 38-39in waist. Pearl izumi shorts are also nice. Tons of other options as well. I do prefer the shorts with independent liners.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I was very surprised when I noticed they were ripped. Since they are the only shorts I've tried I would like to see what else is out there. I'll probably pickup a liner and maybe some dh/fr shorts, also I'd like to try the fox stuff, there moto gear is nice. I think I'd be on the outer fringes of their sizing as well. I guess I'll do some more looking around and see what I come up with.


----------



## Tim Parr (Oct 30, 2006)

*Swobo here if you're interested*

You know, we made a bunch of big guy sizes this year, and I have a few left in stock. I just checked, and I have 25 pairs left (you can't choose the color) in a size XL, which fits 38-40 (and a little bigger actually). If anyone is interested in getting the last of these, send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send them out at $50 (both shell and liner). These originally sold for $107. Just let me know...but once they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Tim Parr said:


> You know, we made a bunch of big guy sizes this year, and I have a few left in stock. I just checked, and I have 25 pairs left (you can't choose the color) in a size XL, which fits 38-40 (and a little bigger actually). If anyone is interested in getting the last of these, send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send them out at $50 (both shell and liner). These originally sold for $107. Just let me know...but once they're gone, they're gone.


Dont suppose you'd have anything that would fit a 46" ?


----------



## Tim Parr (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope. We simply too small of a company to carry that size. The more sizes you offer, the more inventory you make, the more it cost, blah,blah,blah....

Sorry about that one.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I ordered a pair of Fox Rangers in size 40 yesterday, let you guys know how I like them when they get here. A note about these, most of the online retails stop sizing on these at 38, but on the fox site they have them up 42 in some colors.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm not a clyde, but you may want to check out Zoic. they're local for me so i've ridden with the owners, and they are decent stand-up guys with good product. I wear their shorts, socks, and gloves. I'm wearing large shorts and they're a bit loose for me (i need a belt), but since i'm tall with a 32 waist, anything that fits my waist looks like hot paints. I would say the large would fit a 34-36, so xl should deffinately fit a 40.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Tim Parr said:


> You know, we made a bunch of big guy sizes this year, and I have a few left in stock. I just checked, and I have 25 pairs left (you can't choose the color) in a size XL, which fits 38-40 (and a little bigger actually). If anyone is interested in getting the last of these, send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send them out at $50 (both shell and liner). These originally sold for $107. Just let me know...but once they're gone, they're gone.


I got in touch with Tim yesterday. The shorts in question are the Minkman combos.

Super easy transaction online. To get the discount applied it just took an email. And one item not mentioned earlier, shipping is included in the price. They guys at swobo are on the ball. Not only did they take my order, hook up a discount, but they actually shipped the same day. Big props :thumbsup: I will report back on the shorts when they arrive.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

tonyl11 said:


> I got to say. I'm a 42 waist. And I never find anything that fits me right in the LBS. Plenty of the Specialized or Cannondale Grinds fit around the waist (almost too big) but the legs are always too tight when you get into a cycling postion.
> 
> The closest short that I found that fit great was the Trek series and they just were a terrible quality short. I ended up swapping them out twice becuase they fell apart with in days of wearing them. Finally just returned them.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

*Fox Rangers*

I got my Fox Rangers today. Haven't ridden in them yet but first impression they seem pretty nice. They have a zip fly, awsome, they are pretty long too. I got them in a size 40 and the inseam on them measures about 12inches. I'm about 6'2" with a 31 or 32 inch inseam and the shorts hang just below my knees. The liner seems good so far too, it's long comes to just above my knees. For size reference I usually wear Levis in a size 38 but could probably wear them in a 36. These fit comfortably, they aren't tight, they do have adjustment straps, but they are velcro, not sure how well they will hold. I'll take a ride and let you guys know what I think, but initially I'm happy with them.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

AL29er said:


> I got in touch with Tim yesterday. The shorts in question are the Minkman combos.
> 
> Super easy transaction online. To get the discount applied it just took an email. And one item not mentioned earlier, shipping is included in the price. They guys at swobo are on the ball. Not only did they take my order, hook up a discount, but they actually shipped the same day. Big props :thumbsup: I will report back on the shorts when they arrive.


Shorts arrived today. Overall the construction is good. Short shell is a thin synthetic and a bit noisy. The waist is great, fully adjustable and very comfy. I think they claim 38-40in waist on the xxl, but I would guess them to go atleast an inch more in either direction (more on the minus side).

Liner is somewhat typical of a basic budget liner. No thrills or frills.

Gonna have to give them the :thumbsup:
For the price it is a great alternative. Thanks Tim


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

*Fox Rangers Continued*

Went for a ride with the Rangers on. I like them a lot. I almost feel like I could wear a 38, but they might be too snug, maybe in a month or two. They didn't ride way up on my knees when pedals which was nice, no need to scare people with my white hairy legs. The liner is nice too, the padding seemed good, and it is all mesh so they breathed well. I rode probably five or six miles, nothing too tech but I did get up off the seat a number of times and never felt the crotch grab the seat. They do have a few pockets also, one of the lower leg ones zips, however I carry everything in a camelback. They also went on much easier than the Hoss shorts, I had trouble pulling them up over my thighs, but these go on really easily. I think they are a clyde worthy short for sure. Some of the other Fox shorts came in 42 inch waist also. I'll probably buy another pair.

On a side note, I rode in a pair of dickies shorts the other day and those worked pretty nice. I think they would be great with a liner and they come in big sizes. They are pretty cheap and very durable too.


----------



## Sancho86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ordered Hoss 4x, received them today. Needless to say they will be going back as being too tight. I wear a 42-44 waist jean/dress slack and these things felt like I was wearing a speedo.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Sancho86 said:


> Ordered Hoss 4x, received them today. Needless to say they will be going back as being too tight. I wear a 42-44 waist jean/dress slack and these things felt like I was wearing a speedo.


That sucks. Not too get to personal, but were the Ponderosas tight in the waist, butt or thigh for you?

I sure wish Troy Lee Designs made their DH/Moto shorts in clyde sizes...


----------



## JeremyFXDWG (Aug 4, 2004)

I wear 38-40 and am a huge fan of the oakley's in XXL.


----------



## Sancho86 (Aug 6, 2008)

dog.gone said:


> That sucks. Not too get to personal, but were the Ponderosas tight in the waist, butt or thigh for you?
> 
> I sure wish Troy Lee Designs made their DH/Moto shorts in clyde sizes...


I think the butt was probably the worst for me, it was tight getting it on but once on it felt snug and about how I expected them to be around the waist. The thigh is tight but I think that mayber more due to the liner than anything else. Im still debating whether to keep them or return them, dont know what else I'd get aside from spandex and over shorts.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

JeremyFXDWG said:


> I wear 38-40 and am a huge fan of the oakley's in XXL.


Good to know. I have a set of their board shorts in XXL and they are a nice fit on my waist (also 38-39in). I haven't run their cycling shorts since I haven't been able to confirm the sizing.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Sancho86 said:


> I think the butt was probably the worst for me, it was tight getting it on but once on it felt snug and about how I expected them to be around the waist. The thigh is tight but I think that mayber more due to the liner than anything else. Im still debating whether to keep them or return them, dont know what else I'd get aside from spandex and over shorts.


Yeah, the butt/hips is where I notice it most as well, which tends to add to the whole chamois-sag syndrome on and off the bike. Otherwise, I'm reasonably happy with the shorts (and love all the pockets).


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

dog.gone said:


> Yeah, the butt/hips is where I notice it most as well, which tends to add to the whole chamois-sag syndrome on and off the bike. Otherwise, I'm reasonably happy with the shorts (and love all the pockets).


Not chamois-sag syndrome :eekster:   
Yeah, typical problem with built in liner shorts. That is the main reason I prefer shell and liner style shorts. Once you get stuck on your saddle a few times you will understand


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I wear a 44-46 waist and while the Hoss 4x seemed a little tight when I first put em on, they break in pretty good and stretch out a bit.
They even seemed looser after the first wash cycle. Just don't go too crazy with them in the dryer. I dry mine on low for about 30 min, then hang dry the rest of the way.
I expected them to get tighter after drying, but it seemed quite the opposite.


----------



## JeremyFXDWG (Aug 4, 2004)

AL29er said:


> Good to know. I have a set of their board shorts in XXL and they are a nice fit on my waist (also 38-39in). I haven't run their cycling shorts since I haven't been able to confirm the sizing.


They are a little pricey but very comfy and take a beating. I am more than impressed by there durability and comfort. Tons of vents too.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

38" waist led me to purchase Hoss Ponderosa in XL. The legs are pretty tight, but usable. Tried some XXL shorts, and the legs fit nicely, but there's a seam on the front of the chamois that creates some discomfort on the tip of the old dingle dangle. I like their stuff, but apparently my geometry is a no go for the Ponderosa's. Any suggestions for an alternative? I like baggies, but if I have to go lycra I will.


----------



## Tim Parr (Oct 30, 2006)

We still have our deal for you guys for XXL shorts on Minkman and Rind shorts. Just ping me at [email protected] if you're interested.

tp


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Tim Parr said:


> We still have our deal for you guys for XXL shorts on Minkman and Rind shorts. Just ping me at [email protected] if you're interested.
> 
> tp


Cool. I have a few more rides in on the minkman shorts. They are very comfortable, both the exterior and the liner. I was a bit worried about the chamois seams, but they are not giving me any issues. About the only complaint I could come up with is the noise when walking down the hall to sneak out of work early for a ride


----------



## Tim Parr (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad you like the shorts.....at that price they're a screaming deal. Still have just a few left...


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Try www.aerotechdesigns.com. Sizes to 5X and many styles of bicycle clothing; lycra, baggies, shirts, gloves etc. They manufacture all their own clothing. Sizes are pretty accurate. You can order 24 / 7 on the phone or via internet.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Larry, have you ordered from Aero Tech? They definitely stock some big sizes and also some other manufacturer clothes (I noticed they had Descent and Primal stuff too).


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes I order my lycra shorts and shirts from them. I'm a very large person because of a disease called lymphedema and my entire body swells with fluid. I am 400 lbs and have a 60" waist and the 5x stuff fits good. Quality is good and they last forever. I'm sure you're smaller than me. Their sizing chart seems pretty accurate. Because of my lymphedema I can't wear a chamois. That's no problem because my shorts or baggys are made without the chamois. I highly recommend them.


----------



## crAZy Irish (Apr 14, 2009)

Just another Hoss chime in. 

Love the shorts. Company has been good with fixing the issue I had exept it has occured again. I am a 40-42 waist, 6'1" 270 but have large thighs due to 10+years of playing football. I originally ordered XXL and they felt good on the waist but tight on the leg. They felt great riding and I really enjoyed them but then they started to frey in the seat and by the fourth ride had completely shredded from the leg to the crotch. I contacted Hoss and they replaced them straight away. I also took it upon myself to order a pair of XXXL to do a self experiment and they felt better in the legs but now after 5 rides they are starting to frey in the seat as well. I asked Hoss if they knew what would cause this, gave them seat type and everything but they never gave an answer. The best I can tell is that if you have sturdy legs that when you get into your riding position that the material on the Hoss shorts just can't take the stress. I will move on to some of the suggestions in this forum to see if I can find something that works for me. Unitl then it is Under Armour liners under my Nike Basketball shorts.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

savagemann said:


> I find the Ponderosas to fit even smaller than 1 size, maybe 2 sizes. It's crazy. But they are great shorts.
> My waist is 44, but I've always had to get 46 pants so my legs fit in em. Most shorts I wear a 44.
> I had to get the xxxxl ponderosas. Crazy! I wear a XXL in almost any atheletic shorts. XXXL if they are crazy tight.
> Hoss makes great stuff. I originally ordered 3xl and they were way too tight. I contacted Hoss, and they sent me the 4xl with a return label to send the 3xl back. Didn't cost any extra. They are a great company!


This is my exact experience. I can wear a XXL or even XL in most athletic shorts, and their XXXL was too tight around the thighs, I couldn't even pull them up! I was so excited about them, so I was pretty upset at the time. I just use athletic shorts that have some sort of wicking.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

Ponderosa Shorts Sizing chart
S	27" - 28"
M	29" - 31"
L	32" - 35"
XL	36" - 38"
XXL	39" - 42"
XXXL	43" - 45" black only



I may reorder some in the largest size. Although I'm losing weight so who knows now.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

wiretapstudios said:


> This is my exact experience. I can wear a XXL or even XL in most athletic shorts, and their XXXL was too tight around the thighs, I couldn't even pull them up! I was so excited about them, so I was pretty upset at the time. I just use athletic shorts that have some sort of wicking.


Yep, my Hoss Ponderosa shorts are a disappointment in that respect too. I am a true 38-39in waist and normal legged (no tree trunks here). I ended up having to buy their XXXL size. Are you kidding me? A sub 40in waist and I need to purchase your XXXL. Weird ut: On my last ride I was giving though to relieving the elastic around my legs. In the past I have cut 3-4 incisions around the elastic band on shorts to make the legs a bit more comfy. For now I have them in my riding apparel bin, but they aren't seeing much ride time.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Same issue with the Ponderosa's their XXXL were too small.
It was like jersey that are european cut. :madman: :madmax: 

I've had the best luck with Pearl Izumi (tights and baggies).
They are the only thing that fits me and doesn't turn my legs blue from being too tight in the thighs.

I actually stiched the waist on my baggies after losing some weight.

I'm 6'6", 265 and wear 38" waist, but usually have to get 40" to cover my 25" thighs (thanks soccer!)


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I had never measured my thighs. But after your comment thought that may be relevant info. I came out at 24in via tape measure over my slacks. Can't specifically blame any sport, just the way mama made me


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

REI has their Novara Exposure Double Shorts (XXXL/XXXXL) on sale for $39.83. Free shipping with REI Store Pickup.

*Novara Exposure Double Shorts - Men's Extended Sizes*
http://www.rei.com/product/763475

I haven't tried the shorts myself, but thought I would pass on the info...


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought some cheap $30 (insport I think is the brand) baggies from Academy as my first pair. Just an FYI, avoid those if at all possible! They're pretty terrible, at least my pair. It seams as if the padding only covers up my cheeks, I think they sewed in the padding in the wrong spot maybe and doesn't protect from chaffing at all - the purpose of bike shorts


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Too good to let go. Bringing this thread back around as the 2010 gear comes out. Any new shorts you guys are running?

I picked up a set of Royal Sub shorts, w/o liner so no comment there. The XXL fits my 39in waist fine, actually a bit loose but the velcro snugs work well. Not a ton of but/thigh room, however they have a stretch panel so they are comfy. Material and construction is mid-weight and better than most xc based gear.

Next up is Pearl Izumi Versa XXL, again no liner so no comment there. These things are fricken huge. I ended up taking them in about 4in at the waist, just folded over and did a few tac loops with thread. They are true to size (claimed 41.5-44in waist), but I wanted to check them out to see if they were lying. Obviously going oversized and taking in the waist I have no issue with the hip/but/thigh room. Construction is very light, fabric is stretch. Good for hot weather, but I have my doubts about how they would come out after a crash.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Peral Izumi Impact Shorts. Friggin awesome. XXL is very big. Fits me perfect. I have about a 44" waist, but usually wear 46" shorts and pants for added leg room. These things are great. Liked em so much, I bought 2 more pair.
Will be great for summer as they are fairly thin, and the fabric is stretchy.
I too was worried how they would hold up in a crash. I had the pleasure of crashing twice my last ride. First crash was on some nice sharp rocks, kind of gravel like, second crash was on some sandy dirt. They came out fine. Here is a video of me crashing if you don't believe me......= )






They have that board short look with laces in front instead of a button. I really like em. The laces allow you to be able to fine tune the fit really nice. They also have the adjustable waist velcro closures on the inside. Cool design there.

https://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=331&product_id=1502149&outlet=

They have removeable liners which I like. I keep a couple extra liners around incase I don't get a chance to wash the shorts before a ride, I can just swap out liners. Also featuring a long inseam which I like as well.
It's also nice to be able to wear tights under them for colder weather riding.
Probably my most favorite short so far.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

savagemann said:


> Here is a video of me crashing if you don't believe me......= )


Nice vid. You can end up with the same folding over and instantendo with tubeless as well. Thing to learn there is that if you are a clyde and want to run under 30psi the tires need a stiff sidewall. Personally I have never been comfortable under that pressure on anything but dual ply DH tires.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Word.
Yea, I should have specified "tubeless tires".
I actually run Trail King 2.2 Tubeless version just to get the stiffer sidewalls. I run them with tubes. They feel a bit heavy after about 10-15 minutes of sustained climbing, so I don't run them all the time. Depends how far we are riding on a given day.

On the bike in the video, I was running Mountain King 2.4 Protections. I had been slowly dropping the pressure trying to find that "pinch flat" then up it 2 psi zone, well, never pinched but folded over instead....hahaha
I do pinch flat the rear around 25 psi, so I usually run them about 28-30 psi. If it's super rocky I'll run em around 30-32psi rear.

Back to shorts, has anybody tried the Hoss Ponderosas recently. They seemed to have changed them recently.
The chamois is not white anymore, it is black. And they seem to fit ever so slightly larger than previous versions.Not a ton, but it is noticeable.

I have a couple pairs of Hoss and several pairs of the Pearl Izumi Impacts, and some of the Elite Versa shorts.
In Hoss I need the 4xl, in pearl I fit fine into the 2xl.
My favorites are by far the Impacts for 90% of the riding I do.
If it is really cold out I wear the Hoss since they are a bit warmer. The Hoss chamois are alot more comfy on really long rides though.
The Hoss do not survive crashes as well as the Pearls do. It seems that everytime I crash I rip or start to wear the fabric of the Hoss shorts. I have ruined 3 pairs of them in the last year and a half.
We'll see how the pearls do after using them extensively. So far so good though, after about 200 miles and a few crashes.


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

I ordered some bontragers in a XXXL and they were too small. Just ordered some from aerotech in a XXXXL hopefully they work out.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

fauzt0 said:


> I ordered some bontragers in a XXXL and they were too small. Just ordered some from aerotech in a XXXXL hopefully they work out.


fauzt0, what is the frame of reference? What size pants do you normally wear?


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wear a 44 waist cause i have the puertorican ass n hips! I used to play soccer and rugby so my legs and thighs are pretty big.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear 40" jeans. I received my Hoss shorts last night and they don't fit. I ordered XXL. I guess I gotta go for the triple x. Who do they size these things for? And you guys are right... The thighs are tight.


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> I wear 40" jeans. I received my Hoss shorts last night and they don't fit. I ordered XXL. I guess I gotta go for the triple x. Who do they size these things for? And you guys are right... The thighs are tight.


go for the aerotech or wait a few days and ill let you know how they fit me.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

fauzt0 said:


> go for the aerotech or wait a few days and ill let you know how they fit me.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> I wear 40" jeans. I received my Hoss shorts last night and they don't fit. I ordered XXL. I guess I gotta go for the triple x. Who do they size these things for? And you guys are right... The thighs are tight.


Yep, I am a 39-40in waist and had to go XXXL on the Hoss baggies. I was glad my shop had XL, XXL, and XXXL in stock to try because I would have ordered XXL if I had done it online. Even the XXXL have tight thighs if you have a muscular/thick build.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I just wear under armour microshorts.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

any of these shorts have elastic waste bands? my waist always changes from 40" to about 34", it would be nice to still use them when i go down in sizes...im looking at the rei at the begining of this thread, and there affordable too...i like that...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

david8613 said:


> any of these shorts have elastic waste bands? my waist always changes from 40" to about 34", it would be nice to still use them when i go down in sizes...im looking at the rei at the begining of this thread, and there affordable too...i like that...


The Hoss shorts and my Endura Humvees have elastic. They also both have adjustable belts.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

david8613 said:


> any of these shorts have elastic waste bands? my waist always changes from 40" to about 34", it would be nice to still use them when i go down in sizes...im looking at the rei at the begining of this thread, and there affordable too...i like that...


The swobo minkman shorts will accommodate a wide rage of waist sizes. They are the only riding short I have seen that if build like sweats. The belt goes inside the waistline and can sinch up like sweats.

Tim P. was on here earlier in the thread offering discounted pricing on them to boot. Looks like they may have sold out though. I grabbed 2 pair from him and have no regrets.


----------



## Bigtime (May 27, 2009)

AL29er said:


> Yep, I am a 39-40in waist and had to go XXXL on the Hoss baggies. I was glad my shop had XL, XXL, and XXXL in stock to try because I would have ordered XXL if I had done it online. Even the XXXL have tight thighs if you have a muscular/thick build.


Same boat. Wear a size 40 Levi's and the XXXL fit well after I snugged the velcro about a centimeter on each side. I'll be trail testing Thursday, but my initial impression is good quality stuff.


----------



## sladams1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am 6'3" and 345ish pounds (most all in the belly) and wear a 42 to 44 x 30 jeans/khaki's (yep, thats right, long torso, short legs). Just got back from REI and they had two different styles of bike shorts in 2XL, both of which fit great (I actually had to tighten the belt on one of the styles. Ordered a pair of the Peral Izumi's as well from Amazon, will keep the two that I like the most and return the 3rd...

Excited to try the difference between their Gel and traditional pads. Just wish my bike was here...


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

sladams1, post details on mfg and model. That will help others. 

Yes, Pearl Izumi stuff in 2X is generous American sizing. Unless you are over 42in waist the 2XL PI shorts are a bit big.


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

well the shorts from aerotech were too small. even at a 4X it was tight at the hips and thighs for me. Can someone point me to a big bib. I rather where my own shorts on rides but i would like the bib for staying ability and chamois pad


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got my XXXL Hoss Ponderosas. They JUST fit. I'm Not very fat. WHO the hell are these shorts for????

I hate the way bike clothes fit.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

FWIW, not all companies are cut the same. Sometimes you gotta get out and sample other brands to find what fits your body. That is one of the reasons this thread is helpful, people are posting their stats up with the shorts they are using. Biggest issue you will run into, based on your comments on the XXXL Ponderosa shorts, is that the companies that do produce legit XL and XXL gear will place us in the middle of the 2 sizes. Pearl Izumi for example will place me at the edge of the XL size, yet the XXL size requires me to take in the waistline 4in :skep: That is a big jump in sizing.

I don't know who the model Hoss rider is, but he has a big waist and tiny legs


----------



## ohmyggg (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a fan of wearing Pearl Izumi padded cycling shorts underneath my choice of Nike, Adidas, Puma, Old Navy, Gap, or whatever shorts that fit and are comfortable.


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

ohmyggg said:


> I'm a fan of wearing Pearl Izumi padded cycling shorts underneath my choice of Nike, Adidas, Puma, Old Navy, Gap, or whatever shorts that fit and are comfortable.


Second.


----------



## AeroTechDesigns (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations! I would like to let everyone know that we are running a 10% off special until 5/31/10. The promo code is Save10

Also, we just made a new baggy. http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/baggy_bike_shorts.htm#atdmtb 
It's available up to a 4x.

[email protected]
My email is [email protected] if anyone has any questions about anything


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

I ordered the AeroTech padded underwear and wore them on my first race this past weekend...they were Awesome! I'm 6', 250, 40-42. the XXL fit me perfect. I'm built pretty wide in the hips and thighs.
I'm going to try some shorts also so I can have them for races and the underwear for weekly rides when I usually hit a rail trail or a senic ride heading to the gym. 

Thanks AeroTech for the quick shipment and great product! (it probably helps your in PA also)


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Mordy said:


> Even Hoss are small on me. They fit but are hard to get on. I'm talking xxxl with my 42" waist. Its probably a body shape thing, my legs are massive, not just my gut.
> 
> REI (Novara) XXL seem to fit really well. They have a couple models worth getting.


I'm surprised about the Novara shorts, I had a pair of XL baggies and XL liners and they were just too tight in the thighs and not much stretch in the liners. I have been using the Performance Boulder shorts because they are cheapish and have a stretchy liner. I am a little bit smaller, 230lbs and 36" jeans, but I have massive thighs.


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven a 38" waist. I just got some Raceface 6x6 shorts. I got the xxl and i have to wear a belt to keep them from falling off. Thats with the side adjusters run all the way in. Im returnin them for xl's. Jenson has em on sale for 49.99. They come with a removable liner too.


----------



## zerocool33 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a 42-43" waist and ordered the Hoss in 4x. There ain't much room to get them on, but they are comfy. I think if I loose another 25lbs they will be great. Thinking of getting a pair of aerotech's for now though.


----------



## zerocool33 (Dec 15, 2009)

Got the Aerotech Outlaw Bullet MTB Shorts in 3XL. I have hockey ass and thighs (played 10 years) so most cycling gear is a challenge. For all of you who have trouble squeezing into Hoss, these are the way to go! The inner liner is comfy as hell, way bigger than hoss, and IMO built more for thicker thighs/ass. I could still stand to lose about 10lbs to make these shorts the ultimate riding short, but I'm on my way. My only gripe is no belt/drawstring. I think it would be easy enough to put one in though.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

I just got some aerotech bibs in 3xl. They are slightly big on me, but rock for riding, with cargo shorts, and tech tee.... I wear a size 40 jean and a 42 pant...


----------



## Wykd (May 1, 2010)

I am 6'2 w/42 waist.
REI Novara mtb shorts XXl loose in waist tight in thighs for me.


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

*NorthFace Baggy Overshorts*

I'm 360 lbs and I have just picked a set of NorthFace baggy overshorts. I wear a 44 jeans and 46 dress pants and shorts. These overshorts are great. The fit is great and they see, very sturdy.


----------



## Javier (Aug 1, 2006)

*+1 For Aerotech Designs*

+1 For Aerotech Designs

My body type is more Manny than Lance. I ordered a pair of XXXL AeroTech Designs baggy shorts for my 44-46" waist, based on the chart on their website, and they fit right.

In addition, their customer service was great and the order got here fast.

Javier


----------



## zerocool33 (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with the customer service part. Wouldn't say the order got here FAST, but I also didn't two day ship it or anything. Delivery time was what I expected. They were extremely nice and helpful to talk on the phone as well. Something I hold in high regards in this day and age.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

3 tons o' fun said:


> I haven a 38" waist. I just got some Raceface 6x6 shorts. I got the xxl and i have to wear a belt to keep them from falling off. Thats with the side adjusters run all the way in. Im returnin them for xl's. Jenson has em on sale for 49.99. They come with a removable liner too.


Thanks for the tip on the Racefaces. I got a pair and they're perfect.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Racefaces. I got a pair and they're perfect.


Gonna have to check them out. From the sound of it you are about the same fit as I am.

*edit
Got the shorts in. They fit alright, but still a bit on the loose waist and snug thigh side of things. We'll see how they break in. For the price and quality of material they are hard to beat.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm another who really like the recent REI/Novara shorts. I found them to be spacious around the lower thigh--a place where most other shorts are too tight. Also, REI has outstanding customer service and if you live near one you can walk in and try them on.

Here's the review I posted on the REI site... I liked these shorts so much I hesitate to post such a positive review, b/c I want a second pair. That despite not being crazy about the colors.

*Novara Groove Double Bike Shorts*

These baggy shorts are light and breathable. You can call me picky, but most importantly, the chamois breathes (and many don't). There aren't too many pockets to add unnecessary fabric/insulation. (I keep gear in a hydration pack, don't need many pockets.) All this is good for riding where it is hot and humid (e.g., Georgia).

It also has roomy legs. As a Clydesdale I find that many XL and XXL short thighs are too small in diameter for me and bind near the top of my pedal stroke. I've been using XXL Fox High Frequency, which are pretty good but start to bind at the top of my stroke. The Novara Groove Double don't bind.

These shorts offer all this at a very reasonable price.

The lack of a drawstring is easily addressed by buying a sleeping bag strap for under $2 at REI.

I sort of wish they had vents, but the fabric is so light I'm not sure that is necessary. I may post an extended test review later about this.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hoss Ponderosa mod*

Just wanted to toss this up for the peanut gallery...

One of my riding buds recommended cutting out the leg elastic. I got to looking at it and the shorts are made perfect for the mod. Simply cut the elastic band off about 1" up from it where the other layers are stitched together. Not only does it look clean it makes the shorts far more comfortable for those with larger thighs. No more red stripe around my thighs after a ride :thumbsup:


----------



## rtbs (Mar 31, 2009)

Hoss and Mt. Borah are the only two that we have had consistent success with selling to our bigger clientele including myself. Quality and fit are great. Get the talls if you can and you won't show any crack as you ride. Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

The best solution is bibs or bibs + [whatever freakin' shorts you want]. If I choose to wear an overshort (not often) it is usually the outers from a pair of "baggies" that I've cut the crap stock liner/chamois out of.

If you've never tried bibs you are missing out. I've had great success over the last several years with the Performance Bike house brand bibs.

I wear 38-40" pants and XXL bibs. Most bike specific baggies fit me wrong for one reason or another and the chamois provided are always suboptimal relative to proper lycra.

Besides, if you think it's a fashion show you are missing the point! Chicks dig big quads!

[next week's lesson - chamois creme]


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

AL29er said:


> Gonna have to check them out. From the sound of it you are about the same fit as I am.
> 
> *edit
> Got the shorts in. They fit alright, but still a bit on the loose waist and snug thigh side of things. We'll see how they break in. For the price and quality of material they are hard to beat.


I ended up needing a mod to the shorts to keep them up  
In stock form the shorts have a stretch elastic on the waist cinch that flexes a bit much and I found the shorts sagging by the end of a ride. So I installed a rigid nylon belt across the cinch strap with a couple of small stainless nuts/bolts. You could use a sewing machine, but it would have to be pretty HD to sew the nylon so I opted for what I had.

The shorts are now solid, no more slipping at the waist. Only issue I have found is that the cinch strap can get sucked into the cover if you accidentally lose your grip while adjusting them


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

I just got a pair of Hoss Ponderoas's (sp) and a pair from Serfas. The Hoss's are nice but the pair from Serfas are great. The are very comfortable and well made. The stay pulled up which is great since I am 6'2" and about 260 with no-ass-atall and a nice jelly roll and I find it hard to find shorts or pants that stay up and don't show my plumbers crack. I wear the 3XL in Hoss and only XL from Serfas


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Old thread but I'll post my opinion. 

I've have good luck with Zoic Ether shorts that I picked up from Huck and Roll. They are not really baggy but my thighs are 29" so not many shorts are. They have separate liners which I think is a nice feature. No luck with a pair of Bellwether Ultralight "Baggy" shorts. They are being sent back to the vendor today.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

*Which Hoss size for me? or other recommendations.*

I'm 6'1", with a 40" waist, but normal thighs. I like the HOSS design with the pockets and belt. What size should I get? XXXL or XXXXL. Tall?

Any other recommendations? I like pockets.

I have a Zoic Ether XXL and they barely fit.

Thanks
Bob


----------

